# Help with LED's



## AshNeon93 (Jan 11, 2014)

So I bought a tank from pets at home, and it didn't say in the booklet or anywhere what intensity the lights were. They are LED strip lights, one white one blue on a 64 litre tank, how can I tell whether its low med or high? Thanks, I doubt pictures would help but if so I could upload.


----------



## Greystoke (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi Ashley,
Can you identify the LEDs? (total nr per strip, type number, manufacturer)
The sizes of your tank will also be of help.


----------



## AshNeon93 (Jan 11, 2014)

The LEDs say on them Bg15-12Led-vo3-hs, the tank is 38cm/15inch deep, 60cm/24inch long and 31cm/12inch wide, I can't see a manufacturing brand or logo on them, they are imbedded in the hood, it was bought from Pets At Home and its called the Love Fish Panorama Tank 64 Litre, I know almost nothing about lighting, so if this makes sense to you thanks, there is nothing online.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

You can buy a lux meter like this:








They are sold on Ebay very cheaply, from various vendors. You can use this to measure the lux output of the light, suspending the light at about the same distance from the lux meter sensor as it is from the substrate, but out in the air. Then divide the result by 78 and you have a pretty accurate reading of the PAR you get with that light on your tank. If it is 20-35 you have low light. If it is 35-50 you have medium light. If it is 50 to 100 you have high light. 

Any time you want to see if the light is still working well, just repeat this measurement. Or if you want to see what another light would do for you, test it the same way. It costs a little, but over several years you will be happy you have it.


----------



## AshNeon93 (Jan 11, 2014)

Chess I'll grab one of them from amazon or something


----------

